# lederverarbeitung



## deathbringer4 (11. April 2007)

hi leutz wollt mal fragen ob mir jem sagen kann wo ich als allianz spieler lederverarbeitung auf 225+ steigern kann 

mfg Deathbringer


----------



## deathbringer4 (11. April 2007)

Hallo wär schon nett wen mir mal jem was dazu schreiben könnte


----------



## Sisloc (12. April 2007)

http://wow.buffed.de/?f=lederverarbeitung&x=11&y=5 

...so ich hab mal bei suche lederverarbeitung für dich eingegeben^^

jetzt entweder den meister oder drachen,stammes oder elementar raussuchen


----------



## Opaelf89 (15. April 2007)

Also ich werde mich sehr auf das Patch freun da man mehr ledern kann bei einenm mob !!! *Freu*


----------



## Alondrielle (20. April 2007)

:hmmmHi, ich wolllte Lederverarbeitung erlernen. Aber wenn ich bei einem Lederverarbeitungsgesellen bin und Ihn anspreche und sich dann das Fenster öffnet leuchtet aber nicht "Ausbilden " in rot auf sondern es bleibt grau. Muß ich für diesen Beruf erst noch etwas anderes machen oder was??????? Habe das mit einer anderen Figur aus probiert die Kürschnern hat, funktioniert aber auch nicht! Was muß ich denn da machen damit das funktioniert?? Wäre nett wenn mir einer helfen könnte. thx


----------



## Len (20. April 2007)

Wenn der nächst höhere Berufsrang nicht erlernbar ist, wie in deinem Fall, kann das folgende Ursachen haben.

- Nicht genügend Gold dabei
- Den nötigen Skill noch nicht erreicht
- Das nötige Level noch nicht erreicht

Ich würde mal genau kucken ^^


----------



## Alondrielle (20. April 2007)

len schrieb:


> Wenn der nächst höhere Berufsrang nicht erlernbar ist, wie in deinem Fall, kann das folgende Ursachen haben.
> 
> - Nicht genügend Gold dabei
> - Den nötigen Skill noch nicht erreicht
> ...


Ich bin lvl 35 Nachtelfen Jägerin, welchen Skill von was muß ich denn haben oder welchen Level von was muß ich denn erreichen. Habe KA weil ich das Spiel noch nicht solange spiele. Genügend Geld habe ich dabei. Kann mir noch mal jemand weiter helfen,thx.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adler_Auge (20. April 2007)

Sufu!?


----------



## Guernica (20. April 2007)

Also, die Berufsschritte sind wie folgt:

Level 5: Lehrling, man kann von 1-75 basteln
Level 10: Geselle, man kann von 75-150 basteln
Level 20: Experte, man kann von 150-225 basteln
Level 35: Fachmann, man kann von 225-300 basteln
Level 55: Meister, man kann von 300-375 basteln

Was ich mir bei dir noch vorstellen könnte, ist, dass du beim falschen Lehrer stehst. Ab Skill 225 befinden sich die Lehrer meist in etwas abgelegenen Teilen der Welt. Bei Lederverarbeitung für die Allianz ist Drakk Steinhand am Nistgipfel/Hinterland zuständig. Du kannst dich danach, als Jägerin auch für Drachenschuppenverarbeitung spezialisieren, gibt mit Skill 375 ein nettes Epic Rüstungsset^^ Der Drachenlederer-Lehrer ist Peter Galen in Azshara, südlich der Ruinen von Eldarath. Da kannst du mit Begleitung auch schon mit lvl 35 hingehen, wirst aber für die Herstellung schwer an die Mats kommen. Von der Spezialisierung hat man seit BC sowieso erst ab lvl 70 einen Vorteil.


----------



## Sonnenjäger (22. April 2007)

hi leute

ich wollte mal fragen wo man die rezepte von dem schwartzen drachenset bekommt


----------



## Guernica (22. April 2007)

Sonnenjäger schrieb:


> hi leute
> 
> ich wollte mal fragen wo man die rezepte von dem schwartzen drachenset bekommt




Das sind Drops im Blackrock, nur das Muster für die Stiefel kann man kaufen und zwar bei einem Händler in der Bar von BRD.

Gibts natürlich auch im AH :-)


----------



## Sonnenjäger (23. April 2007)

Guernica schrieb:


> Das sind Drops im Blackrock, nur das Muster für die Stiefel kann man kaufen und zwar bei einem Händler in der Bar von BRD.
> 
> Gibts natürlich auch im AH :-)



thx für die schnelle antwort

aber an der bar hab ich die brust rüstung gekauft die stiefel garbst dort nicht oder wechsel die rezepte sich dort immer ab


----------



## Guernica (24. April 2007)

Sonnenjäger schrieb:


> thx für die schnelle antwort
> 
> aber an der bar hab ich die brust rüstung gekauft die stiefel garbst dort nicht oder wechsel die rezepte sich dort immer ab



Hm, das ist möglich. Es kann aber auch sein, dass ich mich falsch erinnert habe... ist schon eine Weile her ;-)


----------



## Haladar (27. April 2007)

Alondrielle schrieb:


> :hmmmHi, ich wolllte Lederverarbeitung erlernen. Aber wenn ich bei einem Lederverarbeitungsgesellen bin und Ihn anspreche und sich dann das Fenster öffnet leuchtet aber nicht "Ausbilden " in rot auf sondern es bleibt grau. Muß ich für diesen Beruf erst noch etwas anderes machen oder was??????? Habe das mit einer anderen Figur aus probiert die Kürschnern hat, funktioniert aber auch nicht! Was muß ich denn da machen damit das funktioniert?? Wäre nett wenn mir einer helfen könnte. thx




kann es sein , das du schon 2 berufe hast? wie zb scheniderei verzauberungskunst alchi kräutermann etc?


----------



## Alondrielle (1. Mai 2007)

Ja stimmt ich habe schon zwei Hauptberufe bei zwei meiner Figuren aber bei einer Nachtelfenjägerin lvl 15 habe ich aber nur einen Hauptberuf Schneiderei und einen Nebenberuf Kochkunst. Bei Nachtelfenjägerin 
lvl 15 müßte ich aber doch noch den Beruf Lederer annehmen können? Oder? Ist der Lederer Beruf Level abhängig oder nicht? Wäre nett wenn mir noch mal einer helfen kann.THX


----------



## Guernica (2. Mai 2007)

Alondrielle schrieb:


> Ja stimmt ich habe schon zwei Hauptberufe bei zwei meiner Figuren aber bei einer Nachtelfenjägerin lvl 15 habe ich aber nur einen Hauptberuf Schneiderei und einen Nebenberuf Kochkunst. Bei Nachtelfenjägerin
> lvl 15 müßte ich aber doch noch den Beruf Lederer annehmen können? Oder? Ist der Lederer Beruf Level abhängig oder nicht? Wäre nett wenn mir noch mal einer helfen kann.THX




Grundsätzlich 1 Char ---> 2 Hauptberufe und alle 3 Nebenberufe möglich.
Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, wieviele Berufe du schon hast, dann schau mal in deinem Charakterfenster unter "Fertigkeiten" nach.

Levelanforderungen habe ich oben schon geschrieben.


----------



## Alondrielle (3. Mai 2007)

Guernica schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich 1 Char ---> 2 Hauptberufe und alle 3 Nebenberufe möglich.
> Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, wieviele Berufe du schon hast, dann schau mal in deinem Charakterfenster unter "Fertigkeiten" nach.
> 
> Levelanforderungen habe ich oben schon geschrieben.


Danke für deine Hilfe! Kann man eigentlich auch einen Beruf verlernen genau so wie das andere wenn man vor dem Tierausbilder steht. Wenn ja, wie und wo und kostet das was, oder werden einem sonst irgendwie Punkte abgezogen??


----------



## Kwatamehn (4. Mai 2007)

Alondrielle schrieb:


> Danke für deine Hilfe! Kann man eigentlich auch einen Beruf verlernen genau so wie das andere wenn man vor dem Tierausbilder steht. Wenn ja, wie und wo und kostet das was, oder werden einem sonst irgendwie Punkte abgezogen??



Äh...weil´s schon so lang her ist, bin ich mir jetzt nicht 100 sicher.

Also verlernen kannst es sicher, ich denke es geht indeinem Char Fenster unter Fertigkeiten, dort müsste ein Button beim jeweiligen Beruf sein, mit dem du den Beruf verlernen kannst.

Kosten tut das nichts, verlieren tust du halt die erlernten Rezepte und Skillpunkte in dem jeweiligen Beruf.


----------



## Alondrielle (4. Mai 2007)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Äh...weil´s schon so lang her ist, bin ich mir jetzt nicht 100 sicher.
> 
> Also verlernen kannst es sicher, ich denke es geht indeinem Char Fenster unter Fertigkeiten, dort müsste ein Button beim jeweiligen Beruf sein, mit dem du den Beruf verlernen kannst.
> 
> Kosten tut das nichts, verlieren tust du halt die erlernten Rezepte und Skillpunkte in dem jeweiligen Beruf.


Danke für deine Hilfe und überhaupt, jedem ein danke schön der sein wissen weiter gibt. Auch wenn man die Frage schon mehrmals beantwortet habt. Denn es gibt doch immer wieder welche die noch Neueinsteiger sind bei WOW, so wie ich. THX 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

